# Shipping house plants



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all,

So it looks like we'll be moving in a couple of months to London and I am wondering whether anyone has shipped their house plants from US there before? I have some house trees I am unwilling to part with (unless it is absolutely necessary). I know this is kind of an odd question, but if anyone knows anything about this please do tell. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chicago said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So it looks like we'll be moving in a couple of months to London and I am wondering whether anyone has shipped their house plants from US there before? I have some house trees I am unwilling to part with (unless it is absolutely necessary). I know this is kind of an odd question, but if anyone knows anything about this please do tell. Thanks a lot!


You shouldn't bring house plants or any living plants for that matter without official Phytosanitary Certificates. All you are allowed to bring in are five packets of commercial seeds from outside EU.
UK is very sensitive about any plant-borne diseases that can spread among domestic plants.
See Importing and exporting plants / Royal Horticultural Society


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You shouldn't bring house plants or any living plants for that matter without official Phytosanitary Certificates. All you are allowed to bring in are five packets of commercial seeds from outside EU.
> UK is very sensitive about any plant-borne diseases that can spread among domestic plants.
> See Importing and exporting plants / Royal Horticultural Society


Thank you, will try to contact this agency here and see what they say.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This link might also help

HM Revenue & Customs


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

Hepa said:


> This link might also help
> 
> HM Revenue & Customs


Thanks!


----------

